# Skype game



## logan9a (Oct 19, 2008)

LOOKING FOR MORE PLAYERS

  Description of the game:

  The game year is currently in the modern day.  The characters are a wide mix of people who work at a private investigator office – doctors, archaeologists, forensic specialists, police, federal agents and, of course, PI’s.  The campaign stresses realism, but there are bizarre elements.  There are murder mysteries, paranormal incidents and even strange corporate goings on - things that are not done in most campaigns.

  This game uses the Heroic Cthulhu system (a skill based system).  It is based off of Chaosium’s Call of Cthulhu system but with a few twists. We've modified it to make it more playable and survivable. While some GM's like killing their players, we strive for a long-term campaign which allows for character and campaign development.

  The game is held in Blacksburg, VA.  It runs FRI six thirty PM on and or SAT from noon on.  All times EST.  Yes, there is a game going on this weekend.  This is a skype game although if I can find enough players local to me, I may start up an additional game for live players.

  We always podcast the games.  It has fans literally around the world who enjoy listening to it.  Part of the reason we podcast the game is for perspective gamers to be able to listen to it ahead of time and determine if this is the kind of game they would enjoy playing in.

Heroic Cthulhu

  Here is a one hour sample module of the game:
  http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/2007/11/Horse_final-54359.html

  (Note, if you would like to listen to just a random podcast instead of that one, I’d suggest not one entitled ‘Gamer Talk’ - in those we just sit around discussing gaming and such.  Those don’t give as good of a representation of the actual game.)

  The Heroic Cthulhu boards can be found at:  http://heroiccthulhu.proboards105.com/index.cgi

  If you like what you hear, please contact me through the HC boards (see above).


----------

